# [Regular Season Game 38] Houston Rockets at Oklahoma City Thunder



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*at*

*(22-15)/(5-31)*


When/Where:
*Friday, January 9, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / McGrady / Scola / Yao*














































*Westbrook / Mason / Durant / Green / Swift*


_*Preview*_


> A season high-tying five-game road trip started out poorly for the Houston Rockets. A win over the defending NBA champions and a meeting with the team with the league's worst record could send them home in much higher spirits.
> 
> After snapping out of their funk by beating reigning champion Boston, the Rockets look to end their trip on a high note Friday night when they try to continue their dominance of the Oklahoma City Thunder.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We have troubles with young and fast teams.
Let wafer play and rest T-mac.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Ron to mark Durant & Wafer to start.

I am not sure if I will watch this game the Cavs Celts are on at the same time.

Stopping Durant Green & Westbrook is what its all about.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Isn't Shane suppose to be back tonight? After beating the Celtics how is it possible that we could lose this game? I agree with MTLK, they should continue to rest TMac on the front end of this back to back. We need to string a few wins together.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Isn't Shane suppose to be back tonight? After beating the Celtics how is it possible that we could lose this game? I agree with MTLK, they should continue to rest TMac on the front end of this back to back. We need to string a few wins together.


It's a danger game. Teams that beat the Celtics are 2-5, and one of those wins were because Lakers and Warriors were playing each other.

Rest T-Mac for the weekend since we only have 2 games next week.

It's about damn time. It seems we play the most back to backs with the longest travel distance between games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

UPDATE: Battier won't play, T-Mac will.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *And 1’s:* Coach Rick Adelman will have to be at his rotation-juggling best once again tonight. Ron Artest (ankle) is doubtful for this evening’s contest and Brent Barry had to fly home to Houston Thursday night to attend to a personal family matter. He, too, is not expected to play. However, there is one silver lining: Houston expects to have Shane Battier back in action Saturday night when the club returns home to host New York.


Link


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn so all we have is Wafer TMAC & Head on the wings?

WOW that isnt good.
Talk about the no defense team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting game to say the least.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Omg T-Mac 19 points at halftime!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He looks aggressive. A little too eager to score, but I'll take it.

His defense, however, is terrible. What happened? He went from above average defensively to a liability over the course of 6 months.

Yao is playing extremely poorly. He did that exact same baseline turnaround jumper in slow motion twice, and missed both of them. He looks hurried. It's inexplicable. He was so assured against a vastly superior defense in Boston with more aggressive double-teaming. Shouldn't that have boosted his confidence?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why does Yao go off for 26 against the best defensive big men duo in the league but get shut down by the Thunder?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao is having a terrible game tonight. I like this Wafer kid though.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao has missed two dunks and fumbled what could have been two more easy baskets.

Aaron Brooks, though... good to see him back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is just too close for comfort. OKC isnt this good, or are we just that bad?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Two horrible calls on Yao. Sickening. These officials are supposed to be professionals, but they get fooled by the most rudimentary flops.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I see we still know how to close out 4th quarters rockets style....

ugh


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What kind of calls are that?? Seriously they're paying special attention to Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a ****ty win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is so annoying,
After we beat the Celtics our belief was so high. Though this was a win, I feel like everyone's belief in this team has been destroyed.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Personally, I don't care much about the score as long as Rockets win. A win is a win. Doesn't matter if it is ugly or not.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

When you're struggling, you take any W you can get.


----------

